
Replacing GNU assembler with Factor code - fogus
http://factor-language.blogspot.com/2010/01/replacing-gnu-assembler-with-factor.html
======
csmeder
What are the advantages/differences of using Factor compared to Forth?

~~~
xtho
I'd say factor is to forth what clojure is to scheme: a modernized version
(with a larger footprint).

~~~
dkersten
Factor has very little in common with Forth, besides having a stack based
concatenative syntax based off Forths. It has often been said within the
Factor community that Factor has much much more in common with Lisp than it
does with Forth.

~~~
xtho
Since almost every dynamic language is at one time or the other compared to
lisp or praised as lisp + syntax + better + ..., I don't think the view of the
Factor community is important.

